# Guess the Enneagram TRITYPE of the Person Above You Based on Avatar or Photo



## Moo Rice

1w9 5w6 3w2 sp/sx


----------



## Rouskyrie

7w8 - 1w9 - 4w5 So/Sp.


----------



## BroNerd

9w1-2w1-5w6 sp/sx

Mine is going to be two guesses in one post.
Avatar - Dr. Robotnik
and Photo


----------



## Jaune

I would probably say 8w7 5w6 3w2 sx/so for avatar, and 5w6 3w4 1w9 so/sp for photo.


----------



## danthemanklein

3w4 9w1 7w8


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

3w4 6w5 8w9, sp/so


----------



## Krayfish

Your avatar comes off 1w9 6w5 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Fuzzystorm

5w4 8w9 3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

5w4 8w7 4w3 Sp/Sx


----------



## Jaune

4w3 6w5 1w9 sx/sp


----------



## poco a poco

is that Allison Harvard? she's so qt


4w3 6w7 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Krayfish

I'm amazed how well your avatar resembles an animated version of you

ENFP 6w5 4w3 9w8 sp/so perhaps


----------



## Jaune

4w3 6w7 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## poco a poco

Krayfish said:


> I'm amazed how well your avatar resembles an animated version of you
> 
> ENFP 6w5 4w3 9w8 sp/so perhaps


Yay, thank you so much^^ 

& pretty close guess, I seem to give off an sp/so vibe (I think you might've guessed that for me in a thread a while back) so hmmm I think I need to look into my IV more


----------



## poco a poco

(ignoring my above post lol)


comes across as ISTJ 8w9 6w7 2w3


----------



## Jaune

6w7 4w5 9w1

Your avatar portrays 6 very well.


----------



## bleghc

so im a solid year late but @*poco a poco* 6w7 > 9w1 > 4w5 sp/so ! also ik this is a tritype sub but u also radiate bigggg ixfj/aux-fe energy,, isfj > infj tho 










- i'm the one on the left but feel free to type my frand anyway/if u have time !

edit: awk i cant read, only saw the photo part, not the avatar (of the title lol) @Jaune going by ur avatar i'd say some variation of 146. 6w5 > 4w5 > 1w9 sp/so? it's between 1 and 9 for gut.

but also going by what u look like (from the photos i've seen) i defs get a gut type feel 9w1 > 5w4 > 4w5 sp/sx if i had to guess


----------



## Alana

7w6-4w5-9w1


----------



## gambino

complete guess but...

4w5 - 6w7 - 1w9


----------



## Alana

5w6-9w1-4w5


----------



## BroNerd

TABASCO said:


> 5w6-9w1-4w5
> View attachment 827893


4w5-6w7-9w1 sp/sx or 6w7-4w5-9w1 sp/sx

Whoever types me - please make a guess from avatar and a guess from photo below.


----------



## Alana

Avatar: 6w5-9w8-3w4
Photo: 7w6-3w4-9w8


----------



## gambino

BroNerd said:


> 4w5-6w7-9w1 sp/sx or 6w7-4w5-9w1 sp/sx
> 
> Whoever types me - please make a guess from avatar and a guess from photo below.
> 
> View attachment 827895


Because I've qouted TABASCO already...

From your avatar... 278
From your... 279

Probably a 2w3 as both main fixes


----------



## HIX

INTP


----------



## bleghc

avatar: 8w7 > 3w2 > cp6w5 sx/sp










ft. a bleeding lip


----------



## Alana

7w6-3w4-9w8


----------



## bleghc

infx (p > j) 4w3 > 8w9 > 5w4 sp/sx


----------



## Alana

9w8-4w3-7w8


----------



## Arthrospira

6w7 2w1 9w1


----------



## Meliodas

^ Tritype 163 "The Taskmaster". I think the core type you've listed, 1w9, is correct, but I also think that sp/sx is a more likely instinctual stacking for you.

Here is a photo of me for those of you who are interested: https://www.personalitycafe.com/mem...rsonality-cafe-edition-1449.html#post43840769


----------



## Jaune

I'd say 5w6 4w5 9w8 sp/sx based on that picture.

Pic of me if you want. Otherwise just type my avatar.
https://www.personalitycafe.com/mem...you-based-their-picture-127.html#post43749373


----------



## Arthrospira

Completely neutral facial expression without any smile or scowl. Seems like a reserved person= Might be 5,6,9 Not 1,2,7,8

Casual style of clothing and hair.= 4 isn’t the core type

Seems quite into music due to avatar.= 4 is a probable fix, Not 1,5 core

If we could also use the signature i’d say core CP 6w5 but because we aren’t the verdict is 9w1 4w5 6w5 sp/sx



Inside Job said:


> ^ Tritype 163 "The Taskmaster". I think the core type you've listed, 1w9, is correct, but I also think that sp/sx is a more likely instinctual stacking for you.


I’m curious as to what makes you say that, especially about my instinctual stacking? I’d confirm or deny but don’t want to steal the job of the person below:skeleton:


----------

